# WOW ERROR´S



## Keturah (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo @ll,

Habe mich nun schon in verschiedensten Foren geschmökert, aber all diese tollen Hilfestellungen (auch die von Blizzard), haben nicht gefunzt !!!

Hier zeige ich euch mal mein Problem, vll kann mir jemand ja mal nen guten Tip geben , bzw kann mir jemand helfen es abzustellen aus eigener Erfahrung !!!

Problem:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um schnelle Antworten (HIlfe) 

Gruss Keturah


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Senden, WoW neustarten und weiterspielen passiert bei mir auch ab und an kein grund panik zu bekommen


----------



## Keturah (14. Juli 2010)

Es nervt , wenn du das im Raid aller 2 Bosse bekommst !!!

Vorher habe ich 2 Jahre ohne Probs gespielt !!! Da muss das Problem doch irgendwie abzustellen sein !!!


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

repair mal drüber laufen lassen asonst deinstall und neuinstall


----------



## Graustar (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte das Problem auch mal gehabt das wenn ich in Nordend unterwegs war permanent Error hatte und das Spiel neu starten mußte. Nachdem ich mich schlau machte, fand ich heraus das es an einem Treiber der Grafigkarte lag. Diesen hatte ich noch mal neu aufgespielt und danach ging alles ohne Probleme. Vielleicht konnte ich damit helfen.


----------



## Taldi (14. Juli 2010)

132... konnte da nich iwas mit den Systemkomponeten sein ? Sprich Arbeitsspeicher mal rausnehmen und nur mit einem Riegel starten hatte das Problem vor nem Jahr auch und bei mir war es tatsächlich der Arbeitsspeicher. Und zwar war einer von beiden bei mir defekt und dann kam der Fehler und das immer sehr unterschiedlich mal öfters mal nich so oft


mfg Taldi


----------



## AliasSense (14. Juli 2010)

hier steht noch mehr davon
gleiches problem ^ ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception


oder schau was GOOGLE sagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

> you can opt not to send this information, doing so will help us to improve the game



WTF?!


----------



## Emerio (14. Juli 2010)

Die warscheinlichste Ursachen für ein Critical error bei WoW sind IRQL Konflikte.
Versuch einfach mal alle Treiber auf deinem PC zu aktualisieren, dabei kann dir das Programm Everest helfen es zeigt dir die Treiber Quellen deiner Hardware an.


----------



## Bif (14. Juli 2010)

Guggsd Du hier: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19419


----------



## Taldi (14. Juli 2010)

genau da stehts ^^ *http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19419 

*


----------



## Shadria (14. Juli 2010)

Fehler #132 sind meist Hardwarekonflikte. Sind _alle_ Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand?

Ansonsten fällt mir auch spontan auch das noch ein: Fehler #132 + Keylogger

Edit: sind die Bilder der Fehlermeldungen von dir? Das zweite Bild stammt von einer Fehlermeldung mit dem Datum "1. März 2007".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keturah (14. Juli 2010)

Danke schon mal allen für ihre Mühen ^^,.....werd gleich mal los testen !!!

Gruss Keturah


----------



## X-orzist (14. Juli 2010)

Gehe mal bitte in Windows auf "Start"->"Ausführen" und gib dort "dxdiag" (ohne die "") ein. Betätige anschließend OK. Wähle dann oben in dem erscheinenden Fenster "Anzeige" aus und poste mal bitte folgende Werte: 

aus Gerät (links oben): 
Name: 
Chiptyp: 

aus Treiber (rechts oben): 
Datum: 
DDI-Version: 

aus DirectX-Funktionen (Mitte): 
DirectDraw-Beschleunigung: 
Direct3D-Beschleunigung: 
AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung: 

und die Infos aus dem Fenster Hinweise ganz unten, falls dort etwas anderes steht als "Es wurden keine Probleme gefunden."


----------



## Polysorbate (14. Juli 2010)

Morgen,
hatte den Fehler ab Beginn icc bis zum aktuellen Patch fürs RS. 
Habe sämtliche Komponenten im PC mal durch getauscht.
3 verschiedene Betriebssysteme versucht, hat nichts gebracht.
Teilsweise ist nicht nur wow verreckt, sondern mein ganzes WIn.
Sprich Festplatte c war plötzlich e und solche Spielchen. 
Ka wie oft ich das Spiel neuinstallier habe. 
Am häufigsten hatte ich das Problem mit 4Gb Arbeitsspeicher, mit 2GB war es nicht so häufig.
Die Riegel waren jedoch io.
Ich hab dann hin und wieder auch im Fenstermodus gespielt, hat das Problem verringert. Kann aber auch Einbildung sein.
Ich weiß, ist nicht wirklich eine Hilfe, aber wenn du das Problem googlest, wirst du sehen, das es viele Leute gibt, die das Problem haben und mal nicht..
Im Blizz Support taucht der Fehler auhc auf, jedoch hat mir die Problembehandlung nicht geholfen.

Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Zwonie (14. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Ich würde sagen dein Arbeitsspeicher ist defekt. Hatte das Problem auch mal vor längere Zeit, mit einer sehr ähnlichen Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Keturah (14. Juli 2010)

*Gerät* Treiber

Name: 	NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 	Haupttreiber:	nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll

Hersteller: 	 NVIDIA 	Version: 	7.13.0011.8206 (Englisch)

Chiptyp: 	GeForce 9400 GT 	Datum: 	19.02.2009	11:26:38

DAC-Typ: 	Integrated RAMDAC

Gesamtspeicher: (wechselhafter Wert) 2547 MB // 3547 MB

*DirectX-Funktionen*

DirectDraw-Beschleunigung: 	Aktiviert

Direct3D-Beschleunigung: 	Aktiviert

AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung: 	Aktiviert


----------



## Virikas (14. Juli 2010)

Kann auch ne defekte CPU sein, da der Speichercontroller bei aktuellen Rechnern nicht selten im Prozessor selbst sitzt.

Hatte das Problem auch ewig.. Nach und nach, dann RAM, Mainboard, CPU getauscht. Als es mit dem CPU tausch dann weg wahr, hab ich auch den alten RAM und das alte Mainboard nochmal getestet und hatte dann ebenfalls keine Probleme mehr. Ursache in meinem Fall definitiv CPU.

Kann man aber leider nicht pauschal sagen und wirklich rausfinden woran genau es liegt kann man auch nur durch ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juli 2010)

Etwas alt der Treiber, nicht wahr?

Aber mal ne Frage zu deinen Error-Screens:

Die WoW.exe ist vom 1.März 2007? Welche gottverdammte Version verwendest du? Evtl. private server?


----------



## Keturah (14. Juli 2010)

Nein, diesen Screen hab ich aus dem WOW-Forum ...da es aber derselbe Fehler ist, hab ich den mal genommen damit , Leute die sich mit dem Problem auskennen , vll sofort wissen wie man mir helfen kann, wie schon oben erwähnt habe schon diverse Foren durch geschmökert !!!

LINK:	http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=96514

Gruss Keturah


----------



## Famoir (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte das Problem auch gerade vor kurzem.... Besonders die Zeile : Access Violation !!!! begründet durch eine Sperre vom System

Probier bitte folgendes:


REPAIR.exe durchlaufen lassen im "wow-verzeichniss"

Solltest du keine Benutzer unter deinem Windows eingerichtet haben, tu das jetzt: unter Systemsteuerung & Sicherheit

Nachfolgend gehst du in den wow-Ordner: 	Rechtsklick auf wow.launcher , Eigenschaften, dann Kompatibilität und "ALS ADMINISTRATOR ausführen"
das gleiche auch für die wow.exe & dann noch mal für das Shortcut-Icon auf deinem Desktop...

und starte...

Bitte bescheid sagen, wenn es geklappt hat...


----------



## Famoir (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte das Problem auch gerade vor kurzem.... Besonders die Zeile : Access Violation !!!! begründet durch eine Sperre vom System

Probier bitte folgendes:


REPAIR.exe durchlaufen lassen im "wow-verzeichniss"

Solltest du keine Benutzer unter deinem Windows eingerichtet haben, tu das jetzt: unter Systemsteuerung & Sicherheit

Nachfolgend gehst du in den wow-Ordner: 	Rechtsklick auf wow.launcher , Eigenschaften, dann Kompatibilität und "ALS ADMINISTRATOR ausführen"
das gleiche auch für die wow.exe & dann noch mal für das Shortcut-Icon auf deinem Desktop...

und starte...

Bitte bescheid sagen, wenn es geklappt hat...


----------



## X-orzist (14. Juli 2010)

Keturah schrieb:


> *Gerät* Treiber
> 
> Name: 	NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 	Haupttreiber:	nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
> 
> ...



also hier ist schonmal der Treiber veraltet, zwar nicht viel, aber dennoch.

neuen treiber direkt bei nvidia.com laden ... alten treiber vollständig deistallieren und den neuen nach rechner-neustart installieren.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (14. Juli 2010)

Keturah schrieb:


> Hallo @ll,
> 
> Habe mich nun schon in verschiedensten Foren geschmökert, aber all diese tollen Hilfestellungen (auch die von Blizzard), haben nicht gefunzt !!!
> 
> ...



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber entweder raucht dein Speicher oder Festplatte ab ! Überprüft die beiden Sachen nach Fehlern !
Bei mir war es die Festplatte.... und paar Tage später ging gar nichts mehr... Festplatte komplett weg !


----------



## Psalmensang (14. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter kann das auch locker ein hitzeproblem sein, check mal die Temperaturen von CPU, M-Board und GPU (siehst meistens im BIOS oder google mal nach einem hardware monitor). Bevor du die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchst, möglichst viele Quellen ausschließen.


----------



## Keturah (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo @ll,

nach gestrigen 5 Stunden Pc-Pimpen eurer Tips....wollt ich gegen 19.30 Uhr nach ICC 25 durchstarten.....hm naja leider bis es losging wieder 3x kleine WOW Errors + 2x grosse Windows Errors bekommen.

Langsam verzweifle ich !!!

Keturah


----------



## Palimbula (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn sich auch noch Windows-Errors, ich vermute mal du meinst Bluescreens bzw. BSODs, dazu gesellen, liegt eindeutig ein Hardware- oder ein sehr tiefgreifendes Softwareproblem vor.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Hier gibts keinen Privatserver Support.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2010)

Überprüfbare Beweise, dass es hier um Hilfe für einen Privatserver geht?


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn du auf einem Privatserver zocken willst, hast du einen entscheidenen Fehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn es OFFI sein sollte... hab ich keine Ahnung. 
Es sollte als Beweis reichen wenn du die Fehler zu Blizzard senden kannst. 
Denn man muss ja was verändern wenn du auf Priv. zocken willst. Und dann geht das schicken zu Blizzard glaub ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (15. Juli 2010)

Keturah schrieb:


> Hallo @ll,
> 
> nach gestrigen 5 Stunden Pc-Pimpen eurer Tips....wollt ich gegen 19.30 Uhr nach ICC 25 durchstarten.....hm naja leider bis es losging wieder 3x kleine WOW Errors + 2x grosse Windows Errors bekommen.
> 
> ...



wie hast du deine Festplatte überprüft ?
wie hast du deinen Speicher überprüft ?

@ ALL
es ist vollkommen egal wo er zockt, da es sich hier um einen hardwarefehler handelt !
desweiteren hat dieser fehler NICHTS mit der CPU und GPU zu tun !


----------



## Keturah (16. Juli 2010)

Welcher Depp redet hier von Privatserver @ Arosk...schweig wenn du nix produktives beibringen kannst ...omg !!! Allen anderen weiterhin Dank für Hilfe & Tips !!!

Die grossen Errors (Windows) sind Bluesreens !!!

Alle Treiber erneuert etc. !!!

Überprüft mit diversen Testprogramms (Google) !!!

Gruss Keturah


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Juli 2010)

Keturah schrieb:


> Welcher Depp redet hier von Privatserver @ Arosk...schweig wenn du nix produktives beibringen kannst ...omg !!! Allen anderen weiterhin Dank für Hilfe & Tips !!!
> 
> Die grossen Errors (Windows) sind Bluesreens !!!
> 
> ...



Was für Testprogramme ?
Neue Treiber nützen rein gar nichts !


----------



## Keturah (17. Juli 2010)

Heul....2x Neue Rams.....Error 132 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

Langsam verzweifle ich !!!

Keturah


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Memtest86 durchlafuen lassen? Komplettes Chkdsk? Irgendwelche Treiberleichen, die nicht zum System gehören?


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Überprüfbare Beweise, dass es hier um Hilfe für einen Privatserver geht?



Gerne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zitiere:



> World of WarCraft (build 6403)



Build 6403 entspricht soviel ich ausm Kopf weiß Patch 2.X.

Aktuelle Builds sind 11xxx.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ihn auch schon drauf angesprochen. Das sind nicht seine Screens, sondern welche aus dem WoW-Forum.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Gut, dann nehm ichs zurück, aber er hätte es immerhin hinschreiben können. 

Ansonsten ist dieses Thema unnötig, hier werden sie geholfen: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19419&pageNumber=1&searchQuery=error+132


----------



## AoC.Virtus (17. Juli 2010)

Keturah schrieb:


> Heul....2x Neue Rams.....Error 132
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenns der Ram nicht ist, ist es deine Festplatte.
nicht wundern, wenn du irgentwann deinen PC anmachst und das BIOS sagt dir.... ähmmm wo ist die Festplatte !
fang schon mal am besten an, deine daten extern (optimal: externe Festplatte) zu sichern.
Denn WOW mit allen Patches neu zu instalieren, dauert ja auch ne weile ^^.

aber wie gefragt, beantworte erstmal meine o.g. Fragen.

@ Arosk

*ES IST HIER EGAL, wo er SPIELT ! *Denn der Error hat nix mit auschliesslich mit dem WOW zu tun. #
und vorallem auch nicht wo er WOW spielt !


----------

